# Performance chips.



## RMnomad1 (May 16, 2019)

I am looking at "performance chips". My Nissan Sentra SE 2.0 is already pretty fast. While I was car shopping I found that Nissan cars were hard to find used. People were keeping these and not selling. I went back to college in 2000 and later. I studied electronic engine controls. If a performance chip overrides the ECU of my Nissan, that would be great. If anyone has had bad or good luck with these chips please let me know. Thanks, Paul D. 00


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most of the "performance chips" sold just simply give a false intake air temperature reading to the ECM to make it run the engine a little richer; they are a waste of money. If you want to run a performance tuned ECM, you need to find someone that can create a custom tune and reprogram the ECM. I would think UpRev or JWT would be your best bets, but, if you are not making any modifications in regards to the intake system, exhaust system and/or engine modifications (i.e. performance cams, if you can find them and I would be surprised if you did), I would think it would be a waste of money, personally.


----------



## RMnomad1 (May 16, 2019)

*Performance chips*



smj999smj said:


> Most of the "performance chips" sold just simply give a false intake air temperature reading to the ECM to make it run the engine a little richer; they are a waste of money. If you want to run a performance tuned ECM, you need to find someone that can create a custom tune and reprogram the ECM. I would think UpRev or JWT would be your best bets, but, if you are not making any modifications in regards to the intake system, exhaust system and/or engine modifications (i.e. performance cams, if you can find them and I would be surprised if you did), I would think it would be a waste of money, personally.


 Thanks. I thought as much. My little 2.0 runs in a well balanced fashion now. I certainly would not want the ECM to receive an erroneous air intake reading. The chip makers advertise faster performance with better mileage. That's suspect in itself. Having 122ci with 140 HP is fine with me.


----------



## Simon546 (Dec 24, 2021)

In earlier, a lot of students went to college in old model cars which have low features and can't be explained in written format. But now students can write anything with the help of different writing tools and can understand how to cheat turnitin with some advance available tools. These kinds of options are helpful for many students who have the ability to learn writing content.


----------

